# He says his "friend" is lesbian.



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

My H had an EA with a woman for 5 months, lots of calls and texts. They knew each other back from high school days. Dday was 5 weeks ago and NOW he says she is a lesbian, yet they exchanged "innocent sexual comments" to each other. She is married supposedly "just for show" for her job.
Yet he still hid this from me for all 5 months until I got a gut feeling and looked at cell phone bill. 
I think it's a load of crap. Not sure if NC either. He says there isn't but can't believe half of what he says. 
He says he knew it was wrong from the first call... So I asked him if he knew it was so wrong then what kept you in it? what drew you to keep talking to her? Imagine,,,,I got NO response.
And she admitted to me that her and her H are not speaking right now. My H says he didn't know they were having issues. Yeah>>OK!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

She's a married lesbian? Interesting. Not that lesbians don't marry men, but...I think he's just a liar.

I wouldn't believe him either.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I might be able to forgive his infidelity but I'd definitely divorce him for so blatantly insulting my intelligence.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah, and since I got in his a>> yesterday, he says he is having heart palpitations today,,, (guilty conscience)??

Still trying to get in touch with OWH,,, but no luck so far.


----------



## Tover26 (Oct 29, 2011)

Why do people do this? When was the last time you met someone, anyone, and formed a friendship based on sexual orientation? 

Hey mom, look I sought out and made friends with a lesbian!
Hey dad, look I sought out and made friends with an electrician! 
Hey spouse, look I sought out and made friends with Dr. Phil!

Who the f*** cares? I find it disturbing that the most reassuring thing someone can say is, "Don't worry I've checked their sexual orientation and guess what? Hot as she is, she's a lesbian! Yeah! I know! It's ALL we talk about?" My wife just got caught having an affair with a lesbian... weeeee. Guess what? It feels as equally bad as if she had been caught having an affair with a man, errr, heterosexual man. Maybe I should append my sexual orientation to all my email signatures at work and when signing docs, like for a car loan - Me, heterosexual... don't worry, you can let me buy a car, I'm straight.

Why does it matter so much? <rhetorical> It doesn't... what your husband should have said were he being honest is "I understand you're a bit concerned, she's a friend from HS going through a rough time in her marriage. How can I reassure you that there's nothing going on here?" Besides being a human and reassuring thing to say, it's honest and opens the door to discussion and resolution. Tossing sexual orientation out there as the very thing is, to me, classic distraction and it seems to occur with more and more things these days.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I think he threw it out there thinking it would make me say " oh, then by all means keep talking to her.,, since she is lesbian then I know there is no affair and maybe you can help work out her "fake marriage"............ :smthumbup: 

He wouldn't lie to me would he???


----------



## Bartimaus (Oct 15, 2011)

That one was used on me too.
My wife told me of a guy she worked with at a motel (of all places) that she said was gay. And of course there were other guys that she worked with that were straight.
I started seeing red flags because of her behavior change and went in the place and happened to get off the elevator just as he was walking by. He immediately (without me saying a word) took off running for the stairwell and almost flew down the stairs at 90 MPH. I didn't confront him but because of other reasons and red flags I asked her to quit the job and she did.
On Facebook I requested friendship from her supervisor when she worked there and he has refused friendship with me.


----------



## Onedery (Sep 22, 2011)

Anybody can be a "lesbian". I harbor a lot of lesbian tendencies, myself, bur I'm a man whose lousy ex wife cheated on him with several "homosexual" guys and she and your husband are both liars.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

He could be friends with her and trying to get her to switch teams.

Actually, she's already a definable bisexual.

Being married.

in either case, the friendship is beyond your boundaries.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Maybe he understands her special pain? After all aren't men just lesbians trapped in a man's body?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

